# Camping Arganda-Madrid



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about Camping Arganda south of Madrid for an overnight stop?


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

*Overnight Camping near Madrid*

Don't know about that particular site but we are staying overnight at Camping de La Miel at La Cabrera, 40 Km north of Madrid on A1 when we travel down to Med next week. It's in the CCC's Carefree Brochure and has it's own website. Check it out.

Happy travelling, 
Shiner


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Overnight Camping near Madrid*



Shiner said:


> Don't know about that particular site but we are staying overnight at Camping de La Miel at La Cabrera, 40 Km north of Madrid on A1 when we travel down to Med next week. It's in the CCC's Carefree Brochure and has it's own website. Check it out.
> 
> Happy travelling,
> Shiner


Shiner,

We stayed at Camping de la Miel a couple of weeks ago, don't leave it too late arriving and try and arrive in the day light. The touring area is very small and it did not help with the caravanners taking up three pitches because they were to lazy to unhook their vans.

There's also long term road works in the town which don't help.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

*Camping De la Miel*

Hi Don, 
Thanks for your info - we land at Bilbao at 0900 so I hope to arrive at La Cabrera, with a lunch stop, by mid-afternoon. Do you think that is a reasonable assumption based on your knowledge of the roads please? 
Thanks also for your info re madrid ring road on a separate thread! 
best wishes, 
Shiner


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Don/Shiner
Thanks for info. We were hoping to get past Madrid before stopping but maybe will rethink. What are the road works?


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

Hi MikeJ, 

I don't know about the roadworks in La Cabrera but, looking at instructions from CCC and at Google Earth / Maps, if you come off A1 at junct. 60 instead of 57, you will approach the camp site from the South and avoid the Town. 
When are you actually travelling? We land at Bilbao on Tuesday 6th so will be at La Cabrera for that night before moving on to near Valencia next day. 
Regards, 
Shiner


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*MADRID*

Hi Shiner
Are there any road works round Madrid? We are travelling to Bilbao 11th Feb. Should have been there now, but thanks to AC Ferries cancelling we have had to delay. We are rather confused about route through Madrid, seems to be lots of alternatives and uncertainty about which roads are completed. Any advice.
MikeJ


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

MikeJ,
If you check a separate post by Don Madge under this same grouping you'll see some good advice for negotiating Madrid.
Shiner


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Shiner
Thanks. When was this posted by Don Madge?
MikeJ


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Shiner said:


> Hi MikeJ,
> 
> I don't know about the roadworks in La Cabrera but, looking at instructions from CCC and at Google Earth / Maps, if you come off A1 at junct. 60 instead of 57, you will approach the camp site from the South and avoid the Town.
> When are you actually travelling? We land at Bilbao on Tuesday 6th so will be at La Cabrera for that night before moving on to near Valencia next day.
> ...


Shiner,

If you come off the A1 at junc 60 you will come through the town and catch the road works. Exit Junc 57 which is south of the town and you will miss the road works.

It's only about 210 miles from Bilbao to La Cabrera and it's all dual carriageway so barring unforeseen happenings you should arrive early PM.

If you have not travelled this route before I would suggest you use the AP1 (toll road) from Miranda de Ebro to Burgos (toll €9.15) as the alternative route is single carriage way in places and it can be slow going with the trucks.

Safe travelling and enjoy your holiday.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MIKEJ said:


> Shiner
> Thanks. When was this posted by Don Madge?
> MikeJ


Mike,

We came through Madrid on the 18th January and there were no road works at all.

For Valencia just follow the R3 A3 E901 signs. It's well signed and very easy to follow.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

